# 1 Owner Grammas Bike



## spoker (Apr 4, 2016)

mar 67,was put away in 1970,no scactches,no decal damage,perfect yellowing on decals,








http://i1367.photobucket.com/albums/r791/oreo220/PIC_0008_zpsalimkwzk.jpg[/img]grandmas house


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 4, 2016)

That's really clean. Nice score, the story's great too. Love those violet bikes. Time machine for sure!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 4, 2016)

bike is cool but i like the house better


----------



## spoker (Apr 4, 2016)

the house is from the 1890s,there were abunch of houses built to house railroad families,the street its on is named milwauke after the railroad,the city completly remodeld a couple of blocks of houses a while back,now there is no motorized traffic on the stret,just bikes or walking


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 4, 2016)

so does anybody live in these houses


----------



## spoker (Apr 4, 2016)

yes there are ppl in all of em,garades were built on the rear so those who want can bring thier vehicale down the alley,but aot of ppl that live there use bikes and dont have cars


----------



## rustystone2112 (Apr 4, 2016)

spoker said:


> yes there are ppl in all of em,garades were built on the rear so those who want can bring thier vehicale down the alley,but aot of ppl that live there use bikes and dont have cars



Would be cool to have one of the monthly rides through that neighborhood


----------



## spoker (Apr 4, 2016)

ya it would,its on the edge of the u of mn so there are alot of koolshops,lots of riders,and lots of really great ridiing/walking paved paths along the mississippi river


----------



## spoker (Apr 4, 2016)

i havent looked real close yet but i think the chain guard on this bike is silk screened


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 4, 2016)

All Schwinn's guards were screened starting with the 1959 models. 1958 was the last year for the decals.


----------



## spoker (Apr 5, 2016)

thanks,its a great lookin script


----------



## CrazyDave (Apr 5, 2016)

58 hollywood....


----------

